# CANON D450 or D500



## DSLR (Aug 23, 2009)

Which one is better & why, between Canon D450 & D500


----------



## choudhrysaab (Aug 23, 2009)

D500 is 15MP when D450 is only 12.
D500 can recored 1080p video but D450 can't record videos at all.


----------



## choudhrysaab (Aug 23, 2009)

Digital Cameras Side-by-Side, 2 cameras: Digital Photography Review


----------



## JerryPH (Aug 23, 2009)

Oh, you meant a *500D* not a *D500* which is a Nikon designation and doesn't exist... I was confused there for a second.

I suppose the review gave you your answer.


----------



## Samanax (Aug 23, 2009)

DSLR said:


> Which one is better & why, between Canon D450 & D500


After looking at the comparison chart that choudhrysaab provided a link to you'll see that the XSi and T1i are almost identical with just a few differences...the T1i has more megapixels, HD video capability, a better LCD and an expanded ISO range. What you have to do is decide if the T1i is worth the extra $150 it costs. 

If I were buying my first DSLR I would get the Canon XS and put the money I saved towards good lenses.


----------



## chammer (Aug 23, 2009)

i too was deciding this when i bought my xsi in july. in the end i decided that i would never use video, so i saved the money and bought the xsi with kit 18-55mm and the 50mm 1.8.

i upgraded to the 50D (for a few reasons), but the main because my girlfriend needed a camera. so i gave the xsi to her and got me something else. this does not take away at all from the xsi as its a wonderful camera. i would buy it again in a heartbeat.


----------

